# grommes & ullrich chicago bottle



## diggerjeff (Aug 19, 2004)

i was given this by an old antique picker about 10 years ago just before he passed away.
 he must have thought alot of this bottle because he kept very few antiques for himself. he mostly bought and sold stuff and did not collect much.. since then i have aquired a 5 gallon redwing jug embossed with the same company name. also a 1 pint bourbon  bottle ,pre prohabition with paper label from this company poped up in an antique store about 5 years ago and i picked it up. anyone know anything about this bottle or the company?
  this one is about 7" tall pontiled with applied handle.  i believe it is lead crystle and the embossing is acid etched.


----------



## David E (Aug 21, 2004)

Hi Digger, lets guess on this one because I have only known Redwing to be a stoneware, pottery company. But like you said he didn't collect and the bottle being crystal with an applied handle, even the acid etched and I bet this was for later  use to be used as a decanter. It sure looks crystal to me also, so now at least if you are right that you caught him not being a collector but being a whiskey drinker.
 Nice bottle and probally rare, if not unusual.

 Dave


----------

